# Urgent Prayers Please!



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I got up at 8:10 this morning to feed the dogs. Gracie and Angie followed me into the kitchen. As I was prepping their food, I heard Gracie starting to throw up, so I made sure she was on the tile rather than the carpet and stayed near her. She threw up about a teaspoon of foamy bile. Ok, no biggie, just an empty stomach. I offered her a cracker, she refused. I offered her a bit of plain yogurt, again, she refused. She started to pant a bit, strange, I thought. She refused her kibble, really unusual. She looked weird to me, so I checked her gums and they were very pale! Her tongue was also very pale, a light gray color. OMG, is it bloat? What is going on??

So DH drove 90 mph to the emergency vet, we got there at 8:30. They took her back right away. Initial exam found her to be stable but subdued with pale gums. Not bloat, blood pressure normal, respiration normal. So we waited while they did some bloodwork, me crying, shaking, pacing and DH doing his best to reassure me. 

Her electrolytes were normal, blood count normal. No internal bleeding. The only abnormal result was lactic acid which was 3.5. Normal is 0.5. Vet not sure what to think, maybe an anaphylactic reaction (to what?), maybe a reaction to throwing up that caused her blood pressure to suddenly drop. He wants to keep her for 24 hours and run some more comprehensive tests and do X-rays. He said she was sitting up, looking around. He's going to give her some Benadryl, too.

So I want to get this out there, for prayers for my heart dog. She just turned two on Christmas Eve. 

I am a complete wreck. DH keeps telling me that he thinks it was a one-time thing, where she basically passed out from throwing up. We lost two dogs last year, both suddenly. Last Jan, our English Bulldog at 10 years suddenly died from an undiagnosed small cell tumor, completely symptom-free until he collapsed. Then in April our 16 year old lab died on the table during a dental procedure. I can't handle another loss, especially Gracie. She's my baby.

If anyone has any ideas or experienced something similar, I would love to know. Vet knows I'm putting this out on this forum. I know where the real experts are.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

No Experience Here Leslie, but I will be thinking of your Gracie and sending positive Vibes her way. Please keep us posted!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I hope it is nothing serious and she is home with you soon. Keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh I am so sorry you are going through this! I would feel exactly like you if it were my baby!!! Sending prayers and thoughts your way...please keep us posted!!


----------



## KirbysMom (Mar 30, 2011)

Many prayers are being sent your way Leslie. My Kirby became very ill last March (thrombocytopenia) so I understand the angst and worry that goes along with our heart babies becoming ill. I will keep you all in my prayers.

Pam


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Praying for you and Gracie! I know what it is like to lose a pet suddenly...worst thing in the world.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Praying Gracie will be okay. I know the worry you are having.
Sending good thoughts your way.
Paula


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry for you and Gracie.The positive side is that he vet found nothing too strange,and it sounds as if she is calming down.Here's hoping you get some reassuring news very soon and little Gracie home and well.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my, I hope that Gracie is fine. I can also feel your anxiety-sending hugs your way.

I have no idea what it could be. It does concern me as Lizzie tends to vomit up bile almost every morning.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Please let us know how Gracie is doing. Keep strong. I know it's hard. Big HUG!!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and your little one, maybe a spider bite or something that caused a reaction. Linda, Sasha & Rango


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Also thinking of you and hoping this is nothing serious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope this was just some weird thing and Gracieis OK. Prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Leslie, I'm praying for you and Gracie. I know it is so scary for you.

Lynne, that bile throwing up is from an empty stomach - our peke-a-poo used to do it every early morning, too, and she lived to be fifteen!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sending healing waves to Gracie. Stay calm and positive.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Gracie is not feeling well...I pray you get good news from the vet.....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hoping all is well with Gracie, keep us posted. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your prayers and words of encouragement. I spent the afternoon on the down-low after all the morning drama. 

We did hear from the vet, who said all results were normal except for a liver enzyme called ALT, which might be elevated in relation to an anaphlaysis. I don't think we really know much more, but he said she perked right up with a dose of Benadryl. We're expecting another call to get her this evening. I can't wait to get my arms around her and see for myself that she is okay. Then next week we're going to have a long talk with my regular vet.

When my daughter broke her elbow when she was 10, I was a rock. When my other daughter fell and cut her head open, I was a rock. But this just about did me in! 

I'm at that graceful age where I often wake up around 3 am for no reason and Gracie always crawls up from the foot of the bed and gives me kisses before she goes back to sleep. This morning we did our little ritual at 3 am and she snuggled next to me while I read and wept over Sabine's tribute. 

I know all of you on here feel the same as I, that our dogs are so very special and beloved. Thanks again and I'll keep you updated once she's back in my arms.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sending Gracie our best thoughts


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess no news is good news sort of speak. Hopefully this was something insignificant. Will still say another prayer for you.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hoping Gracie is feeling better really soon. Becky


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Try and stay positive. Hoping Gracie gets over this fast and back in your arms soon. Sending prayers your way and hugs to Gracie.

Linda


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers for Gracie and your family. I hope it's nothing serious and she is back home with you soon.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope everything is better now with Gracie and that you will have her home soon. Please keep us updated :hug:


----------



## busymom (Nov 25, 2011)

So sorry you're going through this! I hope all is well and Gracie is home with you soon! Hugs!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Prayers and thoughts to you and Gracie from Max and I  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and wishes that Gracie is feeling better and home soon.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope Gracie is back in your arms tonight.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I pray Gracie will be home soon and feeling much better. I know first hand how worried you must be. We experienced something very similar at the end of November with our then 5 month old havanese, Sailor. Within 15 minutes of letting him out for potty break he was trying to throw up, started trembling and panting and then foaming at the mouth. I called the emergency vet and was told to get him there as soon as possible. It was about a 20 minute drive. I thought we were losing him and was so terrified. When we arrived his gums were very pale, he was having trouble breathing and needed oxygen and they started an iv. It was about 30 minutes before we knew if he was going to pull through. The vet was able to determine it to be anaphylatic shock due to either bug bite, bee sting or eating something harmful outside. They kept him for 24 hours but it took about 2 weeks before he was back to normal. I had to take him back to his regular vet for loose bowels and put him on a special diet. We still have no idea what happened. As far as I know there are no harmful plants in the dog lot and he's been going in that area ever since we got him at 3 months with no problems. As you can imagine, I am now paranoid every time Sailor and Kody go outside. I'm always searching the yard for anything strange and watching what they try to pick up. We had the unexpected loss of our 18 month old Havanese in August due to cancer and our 13 year old part lab in September. I was terrified at the thought of losing Sailor. Thankfully, he is back to normal now and I see no lingering effects. I've had blood work done and it came back normal. Just wish I knew what caused the reaction. Prayers are being said for Gracie's quick recovery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your scare!!!!! Sometimes our babies just like humans have a illiness that just is not explained comes on sudden and then goes away with no after affects, except it makes us the human extra paranoid, I hope this is the case with Grace. When she is home just keep an eye out. Hoping for the best.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed this whole thread. I hope it turns out to be some one time bizarre incident and that she's all better soon. Keep us posted. Sending prayers for her and for you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a scare for you! I hope Gracie is better and back home soon, if not already. My fingers are crossed that this was a one time thing.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

We picked up Gracie at 8 pm. Vet thinks she had an anaphylactic shock episode, cause unknown. She was so happy to see us, got lots of "oohs and aaahs" from other pet owners in the lobby and lots of compliments from the vet techs about her behavior, which led to a conversation about her breed and the wonderful Hav temperament. 

Once home, she had a long pee, a big normal poo and a light dinner. She acts pretty much like nothing happened! She feel asleep on the couch after a grooming session. I had to get my hands all over her, to touch her and smell her. Who cares if she has one leg shaved down to the bare skin? Not me!

So now I'm awake (at my usual time lately, sigh), thanking God for His goodness and thinking about how precious life is. And how fragile. And how much I love this dog. And that I'm going to try very hard not to be paranoid but to be watchful. 

I want you all to know how much your kind words have lifted my spirits. How can I thank you? . . . . . . . . I know - with pictures! Lots of pictures! Tomorrow!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank goodness!! So happy that she is back in your loving arms again!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers for Gracie and you. Please let us know how she is.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I'm happy to hear she's seems better! Kisses and hugs!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Just read your post. Will keep you in our prayers. Oh, I know what you are going thru. Stay positive, I know your pup will be just fine.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I know paranoid very well when it comes to my dogs. Glad all is well!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm happy to hear Gracie is back home and in your arms again. I'm sure she's getting lots of extra hugs this morning!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all this  But really relieved it was something she recovered quickly from, I can't imagine a 90 mile drive to the vet, I'd be a nervous wreck as well. Not sure where you live, but could it have been a bee or maybe spider bite? Did they find any bites?

(We just saw some honey bees here in Virginia a few weeks ago, its been so warm this winter!)

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad to hear things are on the mend!Enjoy your little girl.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through all this  But really relieved it was something she recovered quickly from, I can't imagine a 90 mile drive to the vet, I'd be a nervous wreck as well. Not sure where you live, but could it have been a bee or maybe spider bite? Did they find any bites?
> 
> (We just saw some honey bees here in Virginia a few weeks ago, its been so warm this winter!)
> 
> Kara


Kara, the drive was only 6-7 miles. DH drove like a mad man down the interstate and went through 2 red lights (no cars around). What an adventure! We're in Charlotte and our weather has also been very mild, so it's possible she could have gotten bit by some insect without our knowledge.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My daughter lives in the Charlotte area, they do have that brown spider everyone worries about...but in truth it could have been many things..glad everyone is okay!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just wondering about Angie, my sir Winston was supposed to be a Hav/Shih rescue from SC...but he looks like a tall Shih..don't see any Hav there. Does Angie look like a Hav? Once I saw him it did not matter and he is a most wonderful little guy. I also live near Helen and Noblegold Havs...


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I was just wondering about Angie, my sir Winston was supposed to be a Hav/Shih rescue from SC...but he looks like a tall Shih..don't see any Hav there. Does Angie look like a Hav? Once I saw him it did not matter and he is a most wonderful little guy. I also live near Helen and Noblegold Havs...


Gracie is from Noblegold. I have pics of Angie on another thread; I'll go look for it. She looks like a Shih Tzu, with a round head, short snout and big button eyes. Her legs are short like a Shih and she doesn't have the Hav spring to her step. She is not very athletic, will only run for short bursts. Her coat texture is more like a Shih. She is hard-headed, too, like Shih's. She thinks about whether or it she's going to comply with my request. She doesn't always agree with what I want her to do, so she simply turns her back on me, lol! She's a case!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I was just wondering about Angie, my sir Winston was supposed to be a Hav/Shih rescue from SC...but he looks like a tall Shih..don't see any Hav there. Does Angie look like a Hav? Once I saw him it did not matter and he is a most wonderful little guy. I also live near Helen and Noblegold Havs...


Here's that thread called Angie's Story.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15483&highlight=Angie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it picture time yet? So, happy Gracie is back home with you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! So glad to hear Gracie is home, shaved leg and all!!! Life is so precious and so fragile...
pictures, pictures, pictures!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Great story and thread. I am so happy Gracie is okay...hugs to her!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news that Gracie is home!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank goodness! I know the terror when something is wrong with them.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am behind on my promise! Football kept me away. I can keep up with the forum on my iPad, but I have to be at my desktop PC to post pics. I'll put up a few as a big "Thank YOU!". Gracie seems just fine. We'll repeat her ALT on Wednesday.

The first picture is after her bath yesterday. The others are within the past six months, you know, doing what Havs do: hogging the bed, helping their mommies work, posing for close-ups!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's some more:

First one is Gracie on Christmas Eve, her second birthday. I'm growing out her bangs, so she's looking like a sheepdog.

The next pic is Angie's adoption day. She ran in the house and jumped up on the sofa table behind the couch, where she stayed all day. Gracie (5 months) laid there right next to her and they've been BFFs ever since. Angie's ears were to matted it took me a month to get them combed out, a little every day.

The second row, first pic is her excited about going to agility class. She is in her seatbelt saying hello to the other dogs at class!

The last pic is both my girls at Christmas. When I see them side-by-side, I not at all convinced that my little resuce Angie has any Hav in her, she looks like a Shih-Tzu. We'll never know!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love your girls...they are darling!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are both so adorable! That was so sweet that Gracie made Angie feel secure on her first day home!


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Glad all ended well for Gracie.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's a short video of Gracie last night. Pretty big change from being in the hospital on Saturday!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww it makes me feel good to see her running like that!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

So glad she is home and acting her normal self lol great video!

Linda


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm very glad to hear that Gracie seems much better, especially in the video. That must be such a relief!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was heartwarming to see. Amazing how they bounce back.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

so glad to seeing her act like a well dog


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope everything is going to be OK. Gracie and Roki are sort of brother and sister - they are born on the same day - Christmas 2009! Gracie looks a lot like Roki's mother Bonita. 
Regarding Gracie's episode try to think if you used some kind of new household chemical, detergent, deodorizer, insecticide... Or new spot on against fleas and tiques. A friend of mine has bichon frisee. She put Advantix ampule and next morning he just stood up and didn't want to move, shaking like mad. Then he started to vomit. It ended up in vet emergency. They washed him right away and gave him IV. After couple of hours he was his normal self, but no more Advantix. 
A month ago Roki's paws went red and irritated. After the consultation with vet I realized that I washed wooden floors in my home with new kind of liquid soap which irritated Roki's poor little paws. I went and buy some ecological stuff for floors and washed everything with new soap and two times with clear water. Guess what? His paws healed by themselves once irritant was removed. My vet told me to wash all his belongings,toys, coats, bed, towels... with mild ecofriendly dishwashing soap.
They can be very sensitive to chemicals.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So happy she is feeling better.


----------

